# Kuala Lumpur skylines & cityscape (night)



## ishafizan (Jan 24, 2011)

1.



1.1.11 Kuala Lumpur by ishafizan, on Flickr
Exposure	30
Aperture	f/22.0
Focal Length	179 mm
Exposure Bias	0 EV
ISO Speed	100

2.



2010_11_09_3593 by ishafizan, on Flickr
Exposure	30
Aperture	f/22.0
Focal Length	154 mm
Exposure Bias	0 EV

3.



Kuala Lumpur by ishafizan, on Flickr
Exposure	30
Aperture	f/22.0
Focal Length	21 mm
Exposure Bias	0 EV
ISO Speed	100

arghhh sensor dust!


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 24, 2011)

awesome! What is that, a helicopter in the second photo? I like #1 the best!


----------



## peeper (Jan 24, 2011)

love the exposure in the first one.....was there much postwork to get the colors to some out in the fog/clouds?


----------



## Frequency (Jan 24, 2011)

Excellent shots; is that a UFO in the second shot? 

Regards


----------



## Cricketboy (Jan 24, 2011)

Very nice shots! Love numbers 1 & 3 the most!
Just curious, you said "Exposure 30," I'm assuming this means 30 seconds right?


----------



## Greg Panas (Jan 26, 2011)

1st and 3rd shots are really good!  What lens were your using for them?


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 26, 2011)

The first shot is absolutely amazing!


----------



## For9Studios (Jan 26, 2011)

Great shots!!!  Love night / city captures.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 26, 2011)

First and third shots are great!

Regards,
Jake


----------



## hellopandaa (Jan 26, 2011)

i love the first one...it's almost ghostly  great shots!


----------



## allysontan (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow! Really clean shots! The last photo looks like saturn rings.. lol... How did you get up there?


----------



## ishafizan (Jan 27, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> awesome! What is that, a helicopter in the second photo? I like #1 the best!


tx. it's actually Genting Highlands, malaysia's version of Las Vegas, on top of the mountain



peeper said:


> love the exposure in the first one.....was there much postwork to get the colors to some out in the fog/clouds?


none actually. It's actually smoke from new year fireworks and the spotlights from buildings/down below helped gave the weird colors. there are similar pics of the smoke and klcc on the web, but mine's a bit special. i shot it from a mountain ... did some climbing in the dark 



Frequency said:


> Excellent shots; is that a UFO in the second shot?
> 
> Regards


That's a city actually. Genting Highlands, Las Vegas of Malaysia  Genting Highlands - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 



Cricketboy said:


> Very nice shots! Love numbers 1 & 3 the most!
> Just curious, you said "Exposure 30," I'm assuming this means 30 seconds right?


Yup. copy n paste technology from flickr. 30s exposure 



Greg Panas said:


> 1st and 3rd shots are really good!  What lens were your using for them?


Tx. EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS



For9Studios said:


> Great shots!!!  Love night / city captures.





hellopandaa said:


> i love the first one...it's almost ghostly  great shots!





D-B-J said:


> First and third shots are great!


Thank you!



allysontan said:


> Wow! Really clean shots! The last photo looks like saturn rings.. lol... How did you get up there?


2 & 3rd shots were taken from a friend's condominium at the 18th floor. saw her h/p snap on facebook and just had to go and sample the scene. awesome view!


----------



## BradSut26 (Jan 31, 2011)

the first one is AMAZING! i love it! great shots!


----------



## Conner41 (Feb 3, 2011)

Truly beautiful shot!!  I would love to travel there some day!


----------



## Mersad (Feb 4, 2011)

Amazing shots!!!


----------



## Edsport (Feb 4, 2011)

All of them is awesome, #1 is Stunning...


----------



## JAntonio777 (Feb 4, 2011)

The first shot is great.


----------



## daarksun (Feb 5, 2011)

#1 is amazing! Great job!


----------



## Gruen Photo 7 Design (Feb 5, 2011)

excellent job on 1 & 3


----------



## rickygck (Feb 8, 2011)

#1 is fantastic, you must have a very sturdy tripod for such long exposure when using a tele lens.


----------



## marcocarmassi (Feb 8, 2011)

As other comments, I also prefer first one, in my opinion it has some nice peculiarity thanks to the weird lighting and smoke.


----------



## ishafizan (Feb 8, 2011)

thank u again folks! 



rickygck said:


> #1 is fantastic, you must have a very sturdy tripod for such long exposure when using a tele lens.



extra info:
- tripod: a 2 yr old velbon cx-888 ... i consider it a lightweight. easy for long hikes
- IS off
- mirror lock-up
- lucky that it wasn't windy up the peak (pic 1) that day. on some occasions, strong winds made the tripod whistled!


----------



## willg (Feb 15, 2011)

You have a great eye. The first shot makes it seem surreal. Awesome! Thanks for sharing!

Will


----------

